# Hitachi c10fs compound saw brake doesn't work. Any help?



## ICoatproducts (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a 10 yr old hitachi sliding compound saw C10FS and the brake recently stopped working. Can anyone help me with fixing this feature as I feel it will save my fingers and/or arm. I can take it some where but it sounds like an easy fix. Secondly, I removed the guard and want to know if I need that in order for the vac/ bag to actually collect dust seeing the bag does zero good right now. 

This is my first post so hopefully I'm in the right area.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

replace the on off switch.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

New part = switch


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

"Switch" means trigger.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

When the blade brake gets funny in my chopsaw, it always gets a new set of brushes.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

My hitachi was doing the same thing. I replaced the brushes to no avail. Replacing the trigger did the trick. Get them both at the same time to save yourself a headache. The new trigger switch ought to be about $20.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I also have owned the hitachi miter saw and it was switch related. And a Bosch I has to was a switch.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The switch is set up to start the motor when you pull the trigger and to short it out when you let go. This creates an opposite magnetic field and brings the motor to a quick stop. But it also causes a high current to flow through those contacts which causes arcing. After a while the arcing burns out the contacts and they no longer will short out the motor and it will free spin down with no braking effect.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Leo G said:


> The switch is set up to start the motor when you pull the trigger and to short it out when you let go. This creates an opposite magnetic field and brings the motor to a quick stop. But it also causes a high current to flow through those contacts which causes arcing. After a while the arcing burns out the contacts and they no longer will short out the motor and it will free spin down with no braking effect.


That's it!!!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

sounds like a switch problem


----------



## ICoatproducts (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll start with the trigger on/off switch then move onto brushes. 

I appreciate your help, I'm really liking this site. This was my first post and we have a bunch of replies so quickly. 

Thanks!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

It is either the brushes or the trigger. Try the brushes first, if it still doesn't work replace the switch and all will be well. Or Just replace both and don't worry about it.


Look to the right, in the column called Popular parts the first two items are the Brushes which go for $5 a pair and the Switch which goes for $16.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/hitachi-c10fs-slide-compound-saw-parts-c-7927_13297_14912.html


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Do NOT "move onto brushes"... Do BOTH. 

THAT is how someone REPAIRS something rather than "fixing" it.

There are 3 levels of rectification of a problem.

1: Rigging It: Doing WHATEVER it takes to make something usable for an undetermined period of time.

2: Fixing: Modifying or maintaining that which is broken to the point that it is "as good as new".

3: Repairing: REPLACING broken element with a NEW and pristine part(s).


----------



## ICoatproducts (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx Malco for the advise. I'll do both then.


----------



## CalebBruster (May 10, 2020)

*Only needed to clean the switch*

Thanks to this thread, I was able to quickly fix this issue. I was completely mortified that the switch was stuck in the "ON" position, I had no way of turning it off except by unplugging it. I also had a hard time understanding why the blade brake wasn't working. 

After reading the recommendations, I decided to open up the handle. It was filled with sawdust and other schmutz. I blew out the area with compressed air and nailed the switch with CRC QD Electronics Spray Cleaner and....it didn't work. Saw still turned on by itself.

So I disconnected the switch, sprayed it even more with QD, tapped it briskly a few times, sprayed some more, blasted it with air, and reconnected. VIOLA, problem fixed. Thanks guys. Especially to those who explained the functionality of the switch and braking system.

https://www.crcindustries.com/products/qd-174-electronic-cleaner-11-wt-oz-05103.html


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Mortified is a bit strong.

That's for showing up at work with no pants on and not realizing it until lunch.

Not having a tool break down. If that's all it took, I'd be mortified daily.



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

